# I need a dx for referral.



## MsMaddy (Dec 18, 2009)

I just want to know when our doctors refers a pt to another doctor, do we always use the dx that the pt will seen for. Or is there a dx for just referrals. What about V68.81 PT Referral without examination or treatment.

THANK YOU ALL IN ADVANCE
MSMADDY


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Dec 21, 2009)

It depends on what they are going for I guess. If we have a patient come in because they are believe they are pregnant and need a referal to an ob and we get a positive pregnancy test then we usually use V72.42 but it all depends on what the referal is for and why they want it! We have never really used V68.81. I am curious as to who uses V68.81 and what instances they use it for?


----------

